# No start issue with FC290V Kawasaki engine



## 85 GT Kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Its on an old 108 John Deere that i've had for years and I want to fix it. I think its the coil as the fuel pump and carb are fine. I was wondering what everyone thought on the subject and also where I could get a coil.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Have you checked to make sure there is no spark?

Coils are available here:

Parts and Diagrams for Kawasaki Engines FC290V-BS05 4 Stroke Engine FC290V

BG


----------



## 85 GT Kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Ya know I never even thought to check it (couldn't think of how to check it but now I know. Well I guess I'll try and find the coil and igniter (which I tested and that does work) and check it. I'd really like to get this thing back together again and eventually do a "restoration" on it because it means alot to me (my grandfather bought this for me when I was 10 :grin. Thanks for the parts link too! I looked for like 3 hours yesterday and couldnt find anything.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark sure you are setting on the seat, out of gear, blade off before checking to see if has spark. There very well could be kill switches.

BG


----------



## 85 GT Kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Im not even sure if it had a safety switch and if it did we disconnected (I was to light for the seat ya know). But i'll check the rest :thumb:.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A lot of older riders never had one, my 27 yr old never had one. Kind of wish it did, almost fell off the seat more than once. :grin:

BG


----------

